# Another leak reveals Wii source code, iQue related files, N64 test demos, and more



## smileyhead (May 3, 2020)

Now, this might get interesting.


----------



## Stealphie (May 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 207464​
> In recent times, we've seen quite a number of major leaks in regards to video game content. Joining the leaks for The Last of Us Part II's story cutscenes, and the source code for both Pokemon Gold and Silver and Team Fortress 2 is a collection of Nintendo-related content. Supposedly, RouteFree, the company behind Nintendo's iQue Chinese division, and BroadOn, a company that assisted Nintendo with the development of the Wii, were recently hacked, leading to a source obtaining various files from them, including source code and betas.
> 
> Included in the files was information about how Nintendo created the Wii itself, demos for games that they used to test the Nintendo 64 during development, the full source code for the Nintendo Wii's IOS, a handful of pictures and documents about Nintendo's plans during the years of 2004-2006, the iQue GameCube SDK, and much more. Certain users have already begun uploading videos of some of these leaked demos running on emulators or official hardware. Just as with the other leaks, you cannot link to the content or distribute it, as those files contain copyrighted content.
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 3, 2020)

Maybe well get some spaceworld demos? Like EarthBound 64?


----------



## Stealphie (May 3, 2020)

SexySpai said:


> Maybe well get some spaceworld demos? Like EarthBound 64?


that’d be sick


----------



## Teletron1 (May 3, 2020)

Really hope this helps developers tweak their emulators for the Switch  and maybe lead to some unfinished projects 2tb worth of sorts of stuff


----------



## tech3475 (May 3, 2020)

Just be careful as I've heard there are **** posts going around e.g. fake files.



Teletron1 said:


> Really hope this helps developers tweak their emulators for the Switch  and maybe lead to some unfinished projects 2tb worth of sorts of stuff



Issue would be doing so legally, I don't know if they'd get away with e.g. clean room REing like with the IBM PC BIOS.

I'm guessing they'd (officially) want to avoid anything to do with these leaks.


----------



## vbarros22 (May 3, 2020)

This leak can "help" something in homebrew scene?


----------



## orangy57 (May 3, 2020)

I'm guessing this will help emulation, but no developers will legally be allowed to admit that they used any of this information


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2020)

vbarros22 said:


> This leak can "help" something in homebrew scene?



Not really.
You'd risk inputting certain code that might look similar to Nintendo's code.


----------



## TheZander (May 3, 2020)

Ohhhhhh shit. Incoming wii clones in 654...


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 3, 2020)

TheZander said:


> Ohhhhhh shit. Incoming wii clones in 654...


Cant wait for analouges ntii


----------



## Teletron1 (May 3, 2020)

You will see a ton of knock off hardware


tech3475 said:


> Just be careful as I've heard there are **** posts going around e.g. fake files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s only if they release their projects but I’m sure it will help for testing purposes


----------



## MetoMeto (May 3, 2020)

As much as this sounds interesting, i don't get what fool is keeping important files on online machine.
it should be on offline drive on a machine disconnected physically from network entirely. I dont care how good the security is, as long as theirs a risk of something important being hacked, don't hide it in plain sight lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

by the way...if someone more technical would please explain to me, what does this actually mean for us if someone actually has the original source codes?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (May 3, 2020)

Dolphin emulator developers:

It' s free real estate.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 3, 2020)

I'm so curious to see how Nintendo will react about this,
and what will they do exactly...


----------



## Flame (May 3, 2020)

when other companies use encrypted haddrive in a vault underground.

nintendo puts they code on online network.



nintendo right now V


----------



## tech3475 (May 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I'm so curious to see how Nintendo will react about this,
> and what will they do exactly...



_"Against all the leaks that the Internet can conjure,
all the hackers that mankind can produce,
we will send unto them... only you."_






_Rip and tear, until it is done."_
— Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 3, 2020)

Oooohh a goldeneye “port” for the wii and then online play?!? That’d be the illest!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 3, 2020)

Fucking YES!
Keep them coming, you heroes!

The more Nintendo gets fucked, the better.
That's what they get for messing with the fans :^}


----------



## Lumstar (May 3, 2020)

The "Mew Trading App" has my attention. As you may know, Mew was never issued for 3DS VC in North America..


----------



## arjunpatel (May 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Fucking YES!
> Keep them coming, you heroes!
> 
> The more Nintendo gets fucked, the better.
> That's what they get for messing with the fans :^}




especially with all those fan projects that they shut down for no reason at all


----------



## 2Hack (May 3, 2020)

TheZander said:


> Ohhhhhh shit. Incoming wii clones in 654...


cant wait for the soulja Wii


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 3, 2020)

China becoming a global security risk more and more everyday.


----------



## Flame (May 3, 2020)

Hyro-Sama said:


> China becoming a global security risk more and more everyday.



wait. i thoughts this was N. Korea revenge for they dear leaders passing.


----------



## 2Hack (May 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> wait. i thoughts this was N. Korea revenge for they dear leaders passing.


He actually is still alive.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 3, 2020)

Hyro-Sama said:


> China becoming a global security risk more and more everyday.


Global security?
What the actual fuck?!

The communist and socialist countries are the ones balancing the whole world from being full of corporate fucks like Nintendo and Disney.
Do you want movies and media from 50 years ago to not become public domain until fucking 2200?

Are you out of your mind?


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 3, 2020)

Question: if the Wii U or 3DS source codes were released, would we be able to adjust or remove the 300 title limit?


----------



## 2Hack (May 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Global security?
> What the fuck
> The communist and socialist countries are the ones balancing the whole world from being full of fucking corporate fucks like Nintendo and Disney.
> Do you want movies and media from 50 years ago to not become public domain until fucking 2200?
> Are you out of your mind?


no china bad. USA perfect. amirite

anyways this thread is getting a lil too political lmfao


----------



## Stealphie (May 3, 2020)

This thread is about leaks related to videogames, not politics, if you want to talk about politics go to the politics section of the forum OR go somewhere else please.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 3, 2020)

2Hack said:


> no china bad. USA perfect. amirite
> 
> anyways this thread is getting a lil too political lmfao


Yeah people really need to get their arse out of their patriotism.
But I agree, enough politics for now


----------



## Magnus87 (May 3, 2020)

Is it time for the revival of the Wii homebrew?


----------



## MetoMeto (May 3, 2020)

id like to see all metroid related stuff, and metroid 64 demos..that be cool!!!


----------



## EPgrouch (May 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> id like to see all metroid related stuff, and metroid 64 demos..that be cool!!!


I'm not a big N fan anymore but a metroid 64 demo wwould be killer to see.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to see whatever became of that Pokemon RPG Game that was supposedly in the works for the N64.


----------



## torrent_get (May 3, 2020)

Can we now have a  xmb menu or blades front end rather than the channels.


----------



## iyenal (May 3, 2020)

Announcing it 3 years after


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

Mother 3 N64 demo when?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (May 3, 2020)

Gimme Earthbound 64 and then someone make an English patch please!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 3, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> especially with all those fan projects that they shut down for no reason at all


Just because you didn't agree doesn't mean they didn't have a reason...

Regardless, these leaks could help people learn more of the inner workings of Nintendo and their infrastructure.


----------



## iyenal (May 3, 2020)

Maybe BootMii for patched consoles, but I hope new Wii devs will get on board "thanks" to that leak
Most of competent devs left the scene


----------



## HaloEffect17 (May 3, 2020)

Magnus87 said:


> Is it time for the revival of the Wii homebrew?


Yes please, I just modded my second Wii the other day.


----------



## Shiranui-san (May 3, 2020)

C'mon, give me "cIOS D2X v20 Final" with full Virtual Console / WiiWare compatibility


----------



## huma_dawii (May 3, 2020)

Is this good news? For Wii N64 emulators?


----------



## Goku1992A (May 3, 2020)

I hate to sound like a jerk but how beneficial is this if we already have Dolphin and that runs pretty well... It''s kinda hard getting emulators optomized on other platforms I just dont see how is this going to be beneficial... maybe 2008 but 2020 i dont think so

Unless I'm missing something


----------



## XDel (May 3, 2020)

I hope a better Dev kit for the Wii is born from this.


----------



## raxadian (May 3, 2020)

I wonder if this will lead to creating a custom Os for the Wii?


----------



## Jayro (May 3, 2020)

I don't give two shits about Ethics or legality, I hope somebody has the stones to finally clone the N64 at the hardware level soon. Like, full-on newly-fabbed MIPS chips with RAMBUS, or as close to RAMBUS timings as possible. Cycle-accurate hardware emulation. Or if Analogue can make an FPGA clone that plays all N64 games then count me in. 8bitdo would really need to step their game up and make a GOOD N64 controller, hopefully in the spirit of the Brawler64 with Bluetooth.




slaphappygamer said:


> Oooohh a goldeneye “port” for the wii and then online play?!? That’d be the illest!


I hope to see GoldenEye ported to everything, in a similar fashion to DOOM.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 3, 2020)

TheZander said:


> Ohhhhhh shit. Incoming wii clones in 654...



3, 2, 1...


----------



## gudenau (May 3, 2020)

It would be cool to have the private keys. We could do stuff like make a new bootloader.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> As much as this sounds interesting, i don't get what fool is keeping important files on online machine.
> it should be on offline drive on a machine disconnected physically from network entirely. I dont care how good the security is, as long as theirs a risk of something important being hacked, don't hide it in plain sight lol.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



If one has the source code, you could write, say, a hacked Wii OS that's already cracked wide open...as if the current method of hacking the dust collector wasn't easy already.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> I don't give two shits about Ethics or legality, I hope somebody has the stones to finally clone the N64 at the hardware level soon. Like, full-on newly-fabbed MIPS chips with RAMBUS, or as close to RAMBUS timings as possible. Cycle-accurate hardware emulation. Or if Analogue can make an FPGA clone that plays all N64 games then count me in. 8bitdo would really need to step their game up and make a GOOD N64 controller, hopefully in the spirit of the Brawler64 with Bluetooth.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see GoldenEye ported to everything, in a similar fashion to DOOM.



Same here. Just like this song here:


----------



## Lumstar (May 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I hate to sound like a jerk but how beneficial is this if we already have Dolphin and that runs pretty well... It''s kinda hard getting emulators optomized on other platforms I just dont see how is this going to be beneficial... maybe 2008 but 2020 i dont think so
> 
> Unless I'm missing something



A few strange/obscure bits remain. Dolphin isn't yet perfect at Triforce arcade games, and there's frankly no reason to emulate the Panasonic Q.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Global security?
> What the actual fuck?!
> 
> The communist and socialist countries are the ones balancing the whole world from being full of corporate fucks like Nintendo and Disney.
> ...



They're also the incompetent bitches who got us into this coronavirus mess. But please, go on your AMERICA BAD tirade on a country you haven't even spent time within!


----------



## Magnus87 (May 3, 2020)

I would have loved that this material was leaked a little earlier, I do not think that there is now any programmer who wants to do something for Wii, we hardly have Cyan sporadically maintaining ULGX although we recently had the appearance without prior notice of DacoTaco with a new version of PriiLoader.

The Wii is one of my favorite consoles and I think that it can still be exploited. However, the vast majority of developers are looking at the current console, Switch. So I prefer not to get excited about the possible launch of a new homebrew or even a CFW for Wii


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 3, 2020)

Lumstar said:


> A few strange/obscure bits remain. Dolphin isn't yet perfect at Triforce arcade games, and there's frankly no reason to emulate the Panasonic Q.



Wait, was some stuff regarding the Triforce arcade board leaked as well!?

Not that I care about it too much since F-Zero GX can play the AX version tracks and Double Dash has all the content from its arcade version, right?


----------



## Viri (May 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> wait. i thoughts this was N. Korea revenge for they dear leaders passing.


He's fine. He just sometimes vanishes for a few weeks to see if the world would miss him or get curious about him, and it worked! That and he got surgery, and didn't want to look "weak" towards his own citizens.

He chain smokes and is pretty fat, so he probably won't make it to 50 anyway.


----------



## NoNAND (May 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I'm so curious to see how Nintendo will react about this,
> and what will they do exactly...


I see someone getting shot


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 3, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Global security?
> What the actual fuck?!
> 
> The communist and socialist countries are the ones balancing the whole world from being full of corporate fucks like Nintendo and Disney.
> ...



China and other (so called) "communist" and (so called) "socialist" countries are not balancing anything.

China is full of iPhones, billionaires and simply (so called) _Western™ _ consumerism.

North Korea for at least maybe the past 30 years has just been a kingdom with a small luxury lifestyle royal court and more or less everyone else is a literal peasant. Similar to the United Kingdom, but a thousand times worse.


----------



## Something whatever (May 3, 2020)

Fanmade PC Ports incoming

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raxadian said:


> I wonder if this will lead to creating a custom Os for the Wii?


....this would be  sicccccccccck


----------



## MushGuy (May 4, 2020)

raxadian said:


> I wonder if this will lead to creating a custom Os for the Wii?


Here's hoping that a proper Wii IOS that redirects gamecube controls to GC controller adapter *finally* gets made.


----------



## DruDaDiciple (May 4, 2020)

I got the popcorn out because this is going to be good!


----------



## eriol33 (May 4, 2020)

I wonder if team dolphin can translate those source code into their code, there, copyright laws bypassed


----------



## banjo2 (May 4, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> I wonder if team dolphin can translate those source code into their code, there, copyright laws bypassed


----------



## eriol33 (May 4, 2020)

Dang

Maybe Chinese factories can make use of them. Maybe Wii clones with hd output capability that are better than the original


----------



## phanteon (May 4, 2020)

still, the leaked docs will help further improve the documentation about the different consoles, which developers will end up using in their projects, right?


----------



## campbell0505 (May 4, 2020)

Interesting to see what will come of this in the future. Would this help the homebrewability of the wii even more?


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 4, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 207527


Not like it's needed- dolphin is accurate enough as-is
We've been getting lots of leaks lately. Source's source code leak, The Last of Us 2 leak, Pokemon beta sprite designs leak, and now a Wii/n64 related leak.


----------



## osaka35 (May 4, 2020)

Any work that comes from this won't be allowed to be hosted or linked to here. No using other people's copyrighted code.

Buuut this on the flip side, this is brilliant, and I'm looking forward to the work that comes from this. They don't sell wii and the wii shop is down. So it's not going to contribute to hurting their sales any.


----------



## CORE (May 4, 2020)

The Grinder Wii would be nice... F**k if only game looked awesome.


----------



## campbell0505 (May 4, 2020)

Now I wonder what the next big leak will be?


----------



## niuus (May 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Question: if the Wii U or 3DS source codes were released, would we be able to adjust or remove the 300 title limit?


along with other fancy stuff that you could add to the IOS, maybe USB mouse, Gamecube and Wii U Pro Controller support like the Wii Classic Controller does already, FTP, among other amenities.


----------



## anhminh (May 4, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 207527


So if hypothetically we have an "annonymous" hacker that look into both of them and make a mod then it is possible to make dolphin perform better?


----------



## gman666 (May 4, 2020)

Let's be honest here... While we know that using the source code in any capacity is illegal, there is going to be some developer that looks at the leaks and has a sudden spurt of "inspiration". It might not be in the next few days, but I'm thinking a few years from now we'll see the results of the leak. Maybe even unnoticeable improvements that build over time.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 4, 2020)

niuus said:


> along with other fancy stuff that you could add to the IOS, maybe USB mouse, Gamecube and Wii U Pro Controller support like the Wii Classic Controller does already, FTP, among other amenities.



Well then someone friggin release the Wii U and 3DS source codes!!!  lol, I'd be so happy if those just randomly popped up too now.


----------



## niuus (May 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Well then someone friggin release the Wii U and 3DS source codes!!!  lol, I'd be so happy if those just randomly popped up too now.


Lol, that would be quite a milestone.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2020)

That's what they get for using a shitty server host.


----------



## tommy1981 (May 4, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Oooohh a goldeneye “port” for the wii and then online play?!? That’d be the illest!



Goldeneye 007 was released on the wii in 2010.


----------



## Xabring (May 4, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> Dolphin emulator developers:
> 
> It' s free real estate.


Lel, I can't wait for the ultimate Wii Emulator.


----------



## hibikii (May 4, 2020)

this entire site:


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 4, 2020)

tommy1981 said:


> Goldeneye 007 was released on the wii in 2010.


But it wasn’t the same.


----------



## CORE (May 4, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> But it wasn’t the same.


Goldeneye 360 Unreleased Cancelled.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 4, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> That's what they get for using a shitty server host.


hell, that's what they get for using a server/cloud in the first place and not storing the source code in a flash drive hidden at the bottom of the ocean...


----------



## Elwyndas (May 4, 2020)

If the Wii source code is truly available now, and it's not a fake, it will inspire all kinds of great minds to revive that underrated piece of hardware.
It's not about improving emulators like Dolphin, however, there will be a better emulator of the Wii, that will be based on the source code, and not reverse engineered. Then Dolphin will have to step aside.
The more exciting prospect is that the unique hardware setup of the Wii, with the Wiimote controls for example, can lead to the development of a much improved open source OS of the Wii. Perhaps the leak includes the Gamecube code as well, since the Wii is natively compatible.
All of a sudden, the Wii makes a comeback as a sought after gaming and retro station.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 4, 2020)

So now that we've got the Wii source code, is it possible to add Classic Controller usability to the Home menu, and other menus? Is it possible to add a control style that actually _works_, and isn't designed to cause constant frustration and headaches through sheer inaccuracy? 

Y'know, like how the Wii U did it?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Elwyndas said:


> with the Wiimote controls for example


HELL NO. That shit *never* worked for me. Should be scrapped completely and replaced with the Classic Controller, or failing that the GameCube controller.


----------



## Elwyndas (May 4, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> So now that we've got the Wii source code, is it possible to add Classic Controller usability to the Home menu, and other menus? Is it possible to add a control style that actually _works_, and isn't designed to cause constant frustration and headaches through sheer inaccuracy?
> 
> Y'know, like how the Wii U did it?
> 
> ...



There is no doubt that this will all be fixed now. And the Wiimote nuisances too. I see it already emulating the gun from the original NES, that only works with CRT tv's... the homebrew and retro community will not be able to resist this. Just look at what they have achieved with those mini consoles. The Wii open source OS will be much better than that, and they know it already.


----------



## niuus (May 4, 2020)

Elwyndas said:


> It's not about improving emulators like Dolphin, however, there will be a better emulator of the Wii, that will be based on the source code, and not reverse engineered. Then Dolphin will have to step aside.


That will definitely not happen, ever. Dolphin team is never gonna step aside just because anyone dares to make an illegal emulator... which has 0.0001% chances of being done, anyway. 



AkiraKurusu said:


> So now that we've got the Wii source code, is it possible to add Classic Controller usability to the Home menu, and other menus?


Wii Classic Controller has always worked in the menu.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 4, 2020)

niuus said:


> Wii Classic Controller has always worked in the menu.


It...has? Huh. From what I remember from the last time I used my Wii, I tried to use the Classic Controller (the one plugged into the Wiimote) to navigate, and couldn't.

Maybe I'm misremembering it. Still, an option to rip out the nonfunctional motion controls and tear them to shreds would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elwyndas (May 4, 2020)

What I really want is the 3DS source code, for further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments.


----------



## niuus (May 4, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> It...has? Huh. From what I remember from the last time I used my Wii, I tried to use the Classic Controller (the one plugged into the Wiimote) to navigate, and couldn't.
> 
> Maybe I'm misremembering it. Still, an option to rip out the nonfunctional motion controls and tear them to shreds would be greatly appreciated.


Yep, Wii Classic Controller, the only one that plugs into the Wiimote controller, works 100%. What we don't have (yet) is Gamecube and Wii U Pro Controller support. USB gamepads would be nice too (think DS3, DS4, Xbox One, etc.). Heck, if the Bluetooth protocol is compatible, _maybe _Switch Pro Controller could be added.

But! Someone interested in all that free work would have to take a look at it, and make those releases anonymously. Not easy to happen.


----------



## HarveyHouston (May 4, 2020)

Looks like the Wii is now unofficially opensource. Thing is, if one is able to study the NAND structure of the Wii, it's possible to reverse engineer the software already, which is how Home Menu themes and other homebrew have managed to work. However, with the source code for everything Wii now available, reverse engineering is no longer needed, but at what cost?

Plus, various demos and test material not meant for the public have been leaked, which while it is fascinating to those who range from wanting to program and skilled programmers themselves, including myself, I can't help but worry that the guys who leaked the software might have just opened up a can of worms. While Nintendo is not typically the type of company who goes after every person who hacks their consoles, this is a major data leak, and since this software is still under copyright, Nintendo has every legal right to find out who did it and press charges.

Being a hacker myself, I personally would _never_ hack a server currently being maintained by a company - not a website, game server, or any other kind of remote hacking. It's far too dangerous, and one can get massive fines or serve jail time, which no one truly wants that. Those who do it anyway can either be seen as courageous or incredibly stupid, but I do NOT recommend it. Not even if you can figure out a way to do it anonymously, like through a VPN or something. It's too risky. I use the tools that are already available, so that I can modify the hardware and games that I bought legitimately, and ONLY for my own personal use.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 4, 2020)

The leaks are big, but not much useful stuff for me. The demo’s are very simple hardware-testers, the IOS source code is an unknown realm to me, the N64DD bios files were already dumped and I couldn’t find any trace of the iQue files or documents.

Also, you have the Revolution SDK’s which are just repacked SDK’s that were already out in the wild. So overal, nothing special for me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)

Frequently Asked Questions video about the current situation.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 4, 2020)

CORE said:


> The Grinder Wii would be nice... F**k if only game looked awesome.



this looks really fun, was this never released?

Also someone please enlighten me what this means for Nintendo, isn't this like really bad for them, and their image, and like ppl can now clone the wii from scratch and also clone all the games?




Dodain47 said:


> Frequently Asked Questions video about the current situation.



thanks this will do it;


----------



## Shuny (May 4, 2020)

Elwyndas said:


> If the Wii source code is truly available now, and it's not a fake, it will inspire all kinds of great minds to revive that underrated piece of hardware.
> It's not about improving emulators like Dolphin, however, there will be a better emulator of the Wii, that will be based on the source code, and not reverse engineered. Then Dolphin will have to step aside.
> The more exciting prospect is that the unique hardware setup of the Wii, with the Wiimote controls for example, can lead to the development of a much improved open source OS of the Wii. Perhaps the leak includes the Gamecube code as well, since the Wii is natively compatible.
> All of a sudden, the Wii makes a comeback as a sought after gaming and retro station.


Not really.

WII IOS is pretty much understood already even without the source code, and the hardest part of writing an emulator is to get the hardware part to behave properly. This leak might give some additional information that could be useful for emulator developer, but clearly it won't be a breakthrough. And it's not like it is needed anyway - Dolphin is a model of stability/quality with only a few issues remaining.


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2020)

What's limiting the IOS development is the available memory. Lot of functions are removed or replaced in the original IOS to add new ones (custom usb library, redirecting disc to usb, etc.)
If I understand, it's only early development leak? so no IOS58 or IOS59 sources with nintendo's USB and HDD functionality, so it can't even benefit from the leak.
but, like said by dolphin team, using the leak's sources would become illegal, it's like sharing the IOS itself, just as patch instead of wad format, which is forbidden here.

And like shuny said, IOS are already well known, the issue is fitting everything in it. (HID controller to support GC adapter in all GC controller compatible games for example!)
on the contrary, understanding and not using the source itself, maybe it could lead to something.
Like said on an earlier post, there are still some unknown bits in the doc on wiibrew. that would benefit from it! Now whether it can help from these new information, we don't know.


----------



## Robertuxo (May 4, 2020)

Is there a thread to follow everything that is leaking? What interests me most is the information about plans, I am curious to know what ideas they had, games that never became something real, and all those curiosities.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 4, 2020)

Lumstar said:


> The "Mew Trading App" has my attention. As you may know, Mew was never issued for 3DS VC in North America..



I've actually seen this software running in person.
I was a lucky individual who got to attend Pokémon Festival UK, which was a launch event held in London for Pokémon Sun and Moon in 2016.

I documented the event distribution process, which showed the software in question uses a restore point, something the consumer VC release of the first gen Pokémon titles lack. The obvious function was to restore the Mew that the event system traded away.

https://projectpokemon.org/home/files/file/1529-virtual-console-mew/


----------



## Ecchi95 (May 4, 2020)

Hell yeah. Found everything very easily by searching for "nintendo source leak mega" without quotes, filtered by Past Week.


----------



## Robertuxo (May 4, 2020)

Ecchi95 said:


> Hell yeah. Found everything very easily by searching for "nintendo source leak mega" without quotes, filtered by Past Week.



I have used their way of searching, but I did not find anything, just websites that talk about it. Can you help me in any other way? Thank you.


----------



## Ecchi95 (May 4, 2020)

Robertuxo said:


> I have used their way of searching, but I did not find anything, just websites that talk about it. Can you help me in any other way? Thank you.


There should be a 4chan thread result.


----------



## DuoForce (May 4, 2020)

If I were this leaker I would dump the entire archive on the internet at once.  I honestly prefer getting these leaks on a weekly basis rather than it being handed to us all at once but MAN am I afraid that the Nintendo Ninjas are going to murder the leaker before they have the chance to leak it all.


----------



## Robertuxo (May 4, 2020)

Ecchi95 said:


> There should be a 4chan thread result.



Thanks, but isn't there a "Zelda" anywhere to see these things in my PC? (I don't know if you know what I'm talking about)


----------



## PhyChris (May 4, 2020)

people are starting to make me laugh here and on other forums. the 'source code'  for old titles becoming lost is SFA. game devs will tell you the most impotent part is the games assets, models, textures, SFX, Music. You can slap a game engine together with whatever these days and a systems dev kit will have everything you need to render it.


----------



## Forgotten_Email (May 4, 2020)

TheZander said:


> Ohhhhhh shit. Incoming wii clones in 654...


Oh look it's the iconic Xii, complete with a Xiimote that cracks instantly after picking it up!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2020)

PhyChris said:


> people are starting to make me laugh here and on other forums. the 'source code'  for old titles becoming lost is SFA. game devs will tell you the most impotent part is the games assets, models, textures, SFX, Music. You can slap a game engine together with whatever these days and a systems dev kit will have everything you need to render it.


While I am certainly not going to downplay the importance of assets (even if they ultimately get replaced it is nicer to have them as nice placeholders to replace rather than remake from scratch or have straight up placeholders) and you can indeed "slap a game engine together" it will feel like it -- I assume we have all played crap remasters, crap ports (especially on old consoles or things to weak consoles when porting really meant something and hard choices had to be made), bad fan remakes and the like -- even if you have design documents then chances are you still had some dev tweaking an acceleration curve of movement last thing on a Friday night and did not care to document it. To that end don't dismiss engines too quickly.


----------



## minka (May 4, 2020)

apparently (i dont have the source for this) the people behind this leak are also going to leak spaceworld 99 demos.....

earthbound 64??? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



arjunpatel said:


> especially with all those fan projects that they shut down for no reason at all



hopefully we can use these leaks to make pokemon rom hacks, that'd be the best insult to injury


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 4, 2020)

minka said:


> earthbound 64???



I was thinking about mentioning Earthbound 64 here yesterday.


----------



## minka (May 4, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I was thinking about mentioning Earthbound 64 here yesterday.


it'd be interesting to see how much of it was actually finished and how much the story changed since then


----------



## Maq47 (May 4, 2020)

The 4chan link is dead. Is there a mirror?
P.S. I am NOT asking to have the mirror, I am simply asking if one exists.


----------



## Alejandro_ (May 4, 2020)

minka said:


> it'd be interesting to see how much of it was actually finished and how much the story changed since then



The Earthbound 64 demo is like the holy grail for Mother fans, i really want to see it released!


----------



## minka (May 4, 2020)

Alejandro_ said:


> The Earthbound 64 demo is like the holy grail for Mother fans, i really want to see it released!



either that or an official release of mom 3 in the west


----------



## pedro702 (May 4, 2020)

Magnus87 said:


> Is it time for the revival of the Wii homebrew?


this changes nothing for wii homebrew i mean what people want is better emulators and emulators would need the source code of the other consoles since you are already using a wii in the first place so using wii source code gains you nothing lol, this only helps wii emulators so i guess dolphin can see some of their weak points and make them less cpu heavy and more accurate but beyond that this does nothing for the wii, maybe someday when you want a wii emulator on switch 3 or 4 maybe.


----------



## niuus (May 4, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> this only helps wii emulators so i guess dolphin can see some of their weak points and make them less cpu heavy and more accurate but beyond that this does nothing for the wii, maybe someday when you want a wii emulator on switch 3 or 4 maybe.


No.


----------



## pedro702 (May 4, 2020)

niuus said:


> No.


what one does and what one says are diferent things lol, they can look and then code diferently from that but giving the same result, how do you think emulators are made? they dont just made them out of air, they use sdks and any documentation they can find out there.


----------



## niuus (May 4, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> what one does and what one says are diferent things lol, they can look and then code diferently from that but giving the same result, how do you think emulators are made? they dont just made them out of air, they use sdks and any documentation they can find out there.


They reverse-engineer. It seems to me that you never read the Dolphin reports, know about serious developers like byuu, or have ever investigated how emulators are made "out of thin air" in the past 30 years, which in reality is called intelligence, coding time, passion, and focus. So, if you wanna think they _aaaaalways_ steal info from docs (which are one case, and SDKs another), be my guest, whatever makes you happy. "lol".


----------



## ChibiMofo (May 4, 2020)

Chary said:


> the full source code for the Nintendo Wii's IOS



Yum! I know the Dolphin devs won't touch this stuff with a ten foot poll, but I know someone else who will...


----------



## IncredulousP (May 4, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 207527


How the hell would anybody know if someone looked at it or not? Don't copy any code, just get insights into how it works and maintain a clean room reverse-engineering repo. One that is improved but largely still imperfect and unrelated to any actual source code.

Unless they are just saying this for face.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)

To those who want to take source code and implement it into emulators:


----------



## pedro702 (May 4, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> How the hell would anybody know if someone looked at it or not? Don't copy any code, just get insights into how it works and maintain a clean room reverse-engineering repo. One that is improved but largely still imperfect and unrelated to any actual source code.
> 
> Unless they are just saying this for face.


yeah this exactly... they might have small errors here and there from supositions so they can just check them and than change the code without copying anything ...


----------



## tech3475 (May 4, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> How the hell would anybody know if someone looked at it or not? Don't copy any code, just get insights into how it works and maintain a clean room reverse-engineering repo. One that is improved but largely still imperfect and unrelated to any actual source code.
> 
> Unless they are just saying this for face.



One thing to remember is that if Nintendo sued them, the lawyers fees alone could cripple them financially.


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 5, 2020)

anhminh said:


> So if hypothetically we have an "annonymous" hacker that look into both of them and make a mod then it is possible to make dolphin perform better?


The anonymous hacker could release such emulator on the deep web...  on a V3 onion site...

It would be helpful if the Nintendo WFC server code leaked...


----------



## banjo2 (May 5, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> It would be helpful if the Nintendo WFC server code leaked...


Helpful for what?


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 5, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Helpful for what?


Better online for Wiimmfi ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> yeah this exactly... they might have small errors here and there from supositions so they can just check them and than change the code without copying anything ...


That is part of the problem.
Nintendo could have left errors in the documentation, errors unlikely to trouble any official dev but easy to tell if included. Such a thing is a fairly standard trick as well. You can test things to find these errors but at that point you might as well have learned it all yourself.

That said if we assume the dolphin devs have everything known to the likes of wiibrew, the various CIOS wikis (which is mostly wiibrew+the various things in the CIOS world wiibrew is touchy about), hackmii/team twiizers members various blog posts, devkitpro's libraries, the public pinouts of the chips involved (or broadly equivalent stuff, as well as the gamecube which the Wii is something of an overclocked version of), and also while we are at it look at the results of the emulation (which we should recall actually ended up so good it could pass for being official for the online services before they closed down) then I very much doubt you are suddenly (or with serious effort and these leaked goods) going to get some uber quality emulator that either plays everything dolphin might not (not sure what that is these days but not an awful lot), be 10 times faster or be super super accurate. That is also ignoring that the peeps behind dolphin are more than capable of running a test on a wii, be it with a scope or with a piece of simple homebrew designed to tickle some hardware, to determine how it reacts in real life.


----------



## Muliro (May 5, 2020)

Maybe we can get something like the GS Mode Selector from the PS2 scene?
Wii outputing "higher" native resolution would be awesome!!


----------



## eriol33 (May 5, 2020)

at first I thought emulator dev teams could have benefited from this, but then dolphin and cemu have matured enough to the point the emulators could emulate Virtual consoles are a proof the emulators are already superior than the originals.


----------



## Burorī (May 5, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> at first I thought emulator dev teams could have benefited from this, but then dolphin and cemu have matured enough to the point the emulators could emulate Virtual consoles are a proof the emulators are already superior than the originals.


They can use this to make better emulators for other platforms like the Switch for example


----------



## eyeliner (May 5, 2020)

They will use this so we can use bluetooth to connect other gamepads to the Wii natively, among other exploits.


----------



## Muliro (May 5, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> They will use this so we can use bluetooth to connect other gamepads to the Wii natively, among other exploits.


That would be awesome too!


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 5, 2020)

Ecchi95 said:


> Hell yeah. Found everything very easily by searching for "nintendo source leak mega" without quotes, filtered by Past Week.


It's also on certain *bay* where *the* *pirate*s tend to gather


----------



## niuus (May 5, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> That is part of the problem.
> Nintendo could have left errors in the documentation, errors unlikely to trouble any official dev but easy to tell if included. Such a thing is a fairly standard trick as well. You can test things to find these errors but at that point you might as well have learned it all yourself.
> 
> That said if we assume the dolphin devs have everything known to the likes of wiibrew, the various CIOS wikis (which is mostly wiibrew+the various things in the CIOS world wiibrew is touchy about), hackmii/team twiizers members various blog posts, devkitpro's libraries, the public pinouts of the chips involved (or broadly equivalent stuff, as well as the gamecube which the Wii is something of an overclocked version of), and also while we are at it look at the results of the emulation (which we should recall actually ended up so good it could pass for being official for the online services before they closed down) then I very much doubt you are suddenly (or with serious effort and these leaked goods) going to get some uber quality emulator that either plays everything dolphin might not (not sure what that is these days but not an awful lot), be 10 times faster or be super super accurate. That is also ignoring that the peeps behind dolphin are more than capable of running a test on a wii, be it with a scope or with a piece of simple homebrew designed to tickle some hardware, to determine how it reacts in real life.


Pretty much. I have said it before, questioning the ethics behind the Dolphin team and other talented programmers is a total disservice to their talents and intelligence. Some pirates just want the free games and will measure other people against their own moral code. It is a lame claim to say that emulators only exist because others leak illegal documentation and libraries.



> _"You can save a lot of time if you ‘cheat’ and look at proprietary documentation (console SDKs, leaks, etc.) while trying to understand how a console works. This is in general frowned upon in many emulation projects: it puts the whole project at the risk of a lawsuit. It's one of the things where we have no doubts about the legality: it's clearly illegal. With open source projects the development process is usually very open. If I were to take Dolphin as an example, we talk about everything in public, we do code reviews in public, etc. That doesn't guarantee that our contributors don't look at this documentation in secret, but it makes it harder to do so. And we have a clear stance against it: I've personally banned multiple people from interacting with us because they made it clear when talking with us that they based their work on illegally obtained documentation."_


- Dolphin developer Pierre Bourdon.



Muliro said:


> Maybe we can get something like the GS Mode Selector from the PS2 scene?
> Wii outputing "higher" native resolution would be awesome!!


There is no power nor native hardware capability to do that. Won't happen.


----------



## Muliro (May 5, 2020)

niuus said:


> There is no power nor native hardware capability to do that. Won't happen.


It does not work by upscaling the actual rendering,it only send the "signal" at a higher resolution.So in my case for example my tv receives a 1080i signal,so it does not need to do the upscale via tv.More or less like that i think.

 Thats what the person who posted it on the PS2-Home said:
"Well, GSM just makes a simple upscaling. It doesn't making interpolation (i.e. it doesn't add extra pixels / lines). So it doesn't increase the internal (=original=source) resolution, only the output (=forced=target) one."


----------



## niuus (May 5, 2020)

Muliro said:


> It does not work by upscaling the actual rendering,it only send the "signal" at a higher resolution.So in my case for example my tv receives a 1080i signal,so it does not need to do the upscale via tv.More or less like that i think.
> 
> Thats what the person who posted it on the PS2-Home said:
> "Well, GSM just makes a simple upscaling. It doesn't making interpolation (i.e. it doesn't add extra pixels / lines). So it doesn't increase the internal (=original=source) resolution, only the output (=forced=target) one."


PS2 already had that native capability. It is not about adding hardware features with software. Check Gran Turismo 4 1080i mode.

I get your point, though i don't think that is gonna be the focus of any possible mods to IOS.


----------



## Darkworld92 (May 6, 2020)

Well this is awesome, can't wait to see the Wii's full documentation and see what the hardware is actually capable of.. who knows perhaps some secret 720p mode?


----------



## Muliro (May 6, 2020)

Darkworld92 said:


> Well this is awesome, can't wait to see the Wii's full documentation and see what the hardware is actually capable of.. who knows perhaps some secret 720p mode?


I'd prefer a way to run all wi games in 240p


----------



## Magnus87 (May 6, 2020)

Add extra functions to the System menu or directly convert the USB Loader GX to an IOS


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2020)

Hands on video with the latest leaks.


----------

